# San Antonio, TX ?



## Alex8989 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this is in the wrong thread. 

The family and I are planning on moving to either Houston or San Antonio, at the end of 2022. Big question!



What's business like in San Antonio for landscaping in regards to a new resident in the future? There's 2.5 million people in the metro area of San Antonio, however Houston has 6.5 million people and a lot of wealthy suburb dwellers. 

I'm not a cheap landscaper, so if I'm competing with cheap landscapers in San Antonio it could go sideways. San Antonio is a smaller city with mostly an inner city population.

Houston: big city with many suburb dwellers with a larger income, but I heard it rains a lot in Houston and there are hurricanes, and San Antonio is pretty dry in comparison. It's a catch-22 here lol. I could be wrong. Anyone know of anyone that lives in either of the two cities?


Thank you my brothers!

Alex


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

I live just north of S.A., visit H-town & build around both. The landscape guys in H-town do well. Major old oil money there. Those people there expect top notch service. Soil is much deeper there & things grow well as opposed to clay & rock around S.A. Quality of the trades is eons above S.A. In H-town. Also for the guys that cut & trim grass, they stay on a bi-weekly schedule w/a much greener & wetter climate. They might go all summer & only cut & trim a yard 2 times in a dry summer around S.A. Not to mention water restrictions


Mike


----------



## Alex8989 (Aug 19, 2021)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> I live just north of S.A., visit H-town & build around both. The landscape guys in H-town do well. Major old oil money there. Those people there expect top notch service. Soil is much deeper there & things grow well as opposed to clay & rock around S.A. Quality of the trades is eons above S.A. In H-town. Also for the guys that cut & trim grass, they stay on a bi-weekly schedule w/a much greener & wetter climate. They might go all summer & only cut & trim a yard 2 times in a dry summer around S.A. Not to mention water restrictions
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike,

There are more people in Houston, and looks like the city is exploding with growth, so I hope to get more business since I'll be looking to expand customers by a lot..

Just a little worried about hurricanes, a lot of rainy days in a row. I'll pay a visit in May and explore around with the family and see how it goes.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

My daughter lives there. Last 2 hurricanes no problem. Not really a lot of rainy days in a row there, more 1/2 day rains there. Fwiw, track home trade base there makes a lot of custom builders around S.A. look elementary. Again, old oil money don’t settle for hacks. I’m lucky to have good subs in both after 40 years of weeding through many. But, we do a lot of trades in house. My landscape/hardscape guy there charters some nice fishing trips out of Galveston for us. He’s planning a Costa Rica trip for us that I can’t make. Just to give you an idea


Mike


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you speak Spanish / Mexican?


----------



## Alex8989 (Aug 19, 2021)

hdavis said:


> Do you speak Spanish / Mexican?



Yes sir


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree with Mike, Houston would be a better move for you since SA would be a tougher nut to crack getting into $. If you are worried about hurricanes move to the westside of Houston not Galveston.


----------



## Alex8989 (Aug 19, 2021)

deckman22 said:


> I agree with Mike, Houston would be a better move for you since SA would be a tougher nut to crack getting into $. If you are worried about hurricanes move to the westside of Houston not Galveston.



Agreed, probably the northwest suburbs of Houston, good hour and a half from the coast.


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

Alex8989 said:


> Agreed, probably the northwest suburbs of Houston, good hour and a half from the coast.


My wife's family lives northwest of Houston and we have a few friends there as well. Tomball, Cypress--plenty of large homes with large landscapes and plenty of money.


----------

